# après la fête, on gratte sa tête



## IMANAKBARI

Paul : Je voudrais inviter tous mes amis à mon anniversaire !
Pierre : Oui, plus on est de fous, plus on rit mais n'oublie surtout pas qu'*après la fête, on gratte sa tête* !

Bonjour,

Je me demande si j'ai bien utilisé le proverbe "après la fête, on gratte sa tête" dans ma phrase ?
Ce proverbe signifie-il que la personne regrettera d'avoir dépensé beaucoup d'argent ? Ici "gratter sa tête" est en signe de "regret" ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## VanOo

J'avoue que je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression. 
Dans la définition que donne le Wiktionnaire, l'utilisation est bonne.

Par contre, si quelqu'un me l'avait dit avant aujourd'hui, j'aurais compris:
Après la fête, on a tout oublié (et on essaie de se rappeler).


----------



## Comtois

Je ne l'avais jamais entendu non plus.
Et quant à moi j'aurais compris qu'on se gratte la tête le lendemain parce qu'on a « mal aux cheveux ».


----------



## matoupaschat

Jamais entendu ni lu auparavant ! Quant au sens, je me serais gratté la tête (= je me serais creusé) en essayant vainement de le comprendre dans ce contexte...


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour, 
Mais tout d'abord, ça doit être "*on se gratte la tête*" et pas "on gratte sa tête".


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup à vous tous !
Selon vos réponses, l'expression n'est pas connue de tous. Il vaut mieux donc de fermer les yeux sur son utilisation !


Chaton.marchande said:


> Bonjour,
> Mais tout d'abord, ça doit être "*on se gratte la tête*" et pas "on gratte sa tête".



C'est bien la même question que je me suis posée tout de suite et au premier regard. C'est peut-être pour ne pas alourdir la phrase étant donné qu'il s'agit d'un proverbe / d'une expression. Les natifs pourront nous aider à comprendre la raison.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour de nouveau,

Oui, c'est bizarre ça, l'emploi de "sa"!

Mais quand même j'ai trouvé deux pages sur le sens de cette expression (qui, j'espère, vous aideront):

1. "... on gratte sa tête"

http://www.languefrancaise.net/bob/detail.php?id=48469

2. "... on se gratte la tête"

http://alas.blog.mongenie.com/index/p/2010/09/960712

Je vois que les deux sont correctes, mais encore pourquoi "sa tête", c'est pas clair!


----------



## Comtois

Chaton.marchande said:


> Oui, c'est bizarre ça, l'emploi de "sa"!



Après la fête
On gratte sa tête


Ce sont des vers de mirliton, et je crois que l'idée d'Iman est juste : il s'agit de ne pas alourdir le vers avec un mot et, surtout, une élision de plus : On s'gratt' la tête.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour et merci Comtois,
Votre réponse est fort raisonnable!
Mais je me demande si "les expressions idiomatiques" peuvent être "des vers de mirliton"?
Il ne doit pas nécessairement s'agir d'un vers poétique? 
(Je ne veux pas dire "un vers poétique d'un grand poète", mais au moins "deux phrases qui riment pour "un but poétique")

Merci d'avance


----------



## Comtois

Je crois que le motif principal de l'utilisation des vers dans de telles expressions est de favoriser la mémorisation. Il s'agit de faire des vers, pas de la poésie.

Souvent femme varie,
Bien fol est qui s'y fie.

Comtois, rends-toi !
Nenni, ma foi !

Voilà qui se retient facilement.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour Comtois,
Merci beaucoup, mais est-ce que les exemples que vous avez donnés sont  pour 
des vers non-poétiques ou pour des vers de mirliton?
Car, surtout dans le deuxième, j'ai pas trouvé d'erreur!
(alors, je me suis dit de demander à vous-même!)

merci de votre attention


----------



## Comtois

Des vers de mirliton peuvent être parfaitement bien formés, et c'est le cas de ceux que j'ai cités. Ce qui les caractérise est surtout l'absence de préoccupation poétique.
Les vers d'Alphonse Allais, par exemple, sont généralement des vers de mirliton, parce qu'ils n'ont d'autre but que la production d'un effet comique. Ils sont pourtant bien formés pour la plupart.
Encore une fois, quand, il s'agit d'expressions d'ordre proverbial, le seul but de la versification est de faciliter la mémorisation.


----------



## Marie3933

Moi non plus, je n'ai jamais rencontré cette formule et je n'en aurais jamais saisi le sens. Bob,  le dictionnaire en ligne d'argot, reste plus général que le  Wiktionnaire quant aux conséquences (« on s'en repent »).  





Chaton.marchande said:


> Oui, c'est bizarre ça, l'emploi de  "sa"!


 Peut-être (ce n'est qu'une hypothèse) est-ce pour ne pas  confondre avec l'expression _se gratter la tête_ (être perplexe /  réfléchir, chercher une solution). Je ne pense pas que ce soit pour une  raison de métrique ou de rythme (à l'oral, même nombre de syllabes dans  _on se gratte la tête_ et _on gratte sa tête_).


Chaton.marchande said:


> Car, surtout dans le deuxième, j'ai pas trouvé d'erreur!


Chaton.marchande, dans le premier exemple de Comtois non plus, il n'y a  pas d'« erreur ». C'est un vieux proverbe (XIIe ou XIIIe s.), la langue est  ancienne mais tout à fait correcte. Et l'énoncé a un sens. Je ne traiterais certainement pas ce distique de « vers de mirliton ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Marie3933 said:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit pour une  raison de métrique ou de rythme (à l'oral, même nombre de syllabes dans  _on se gratte la tête_ et _on gratte sa tête_).


 J'en compte cinq pour _on se gratte la tête_, mais seulement quatre pour _on gratte sa tête_, tout comme _après la fête_… (Et si l'on fait de la versification, on prononcera le ‹e› de _gratte_, ce qui fera une syllabe de plus dans les deux cas.)

Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'avais jamais entendu ce proverbe.


----------



## newg

Pas si on dit: on s'gratt' la têt' (4 syllabes) = on gratt' sa têt' (4 syllabes)


----------



## Marie3933

À l'oral, un francophone dira naturellement "on s'gratt(e) la têt(e)". Mais, OK, pas nécessairement.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour,
D'une part si on considère cette expression comme un vers de  mirliton, afin de faciliter la mémorisaton, on peut accepter la pésence  de "sa", d'autre part, puisqu'on peut faire élision de "e" et dire "on  s'gratte la tête" qui fait 4 syllabes, aucun besoin pour "sa" .
Ensuite, comme Marie 3933 a dit, ça peut être à cause du sens:  "être perplexe" et selon bob dans mon poste 7, "s'en repentir".

Je  crois puisqu'on est en présence de diverses explications qui semblent  toutes correctes et raisonnables et moi-aussi je suis d'accord avec elles, on n'a que se gratter tous la tête  devant cette expression 






> Marie 3933: Chaton.marchande, dans le premier exemple de Comtois non plus, il  n'y a  pas d'« erreur ». C'est un vieux proverbe (XIIe ou XIIIe s.), la  langue est  ancienne mais tout à fait correcte. Et l'énoncé a un sens.  Je ne traiterais certainement pas ce distique de « vers de mirliton  »



Dans le premier,j'ai pensé que "s'y fie" est fautif, car quand on dit  se fier à q.q.ch, on peut remplacer par "y", mais quand on dit se fier à  q.q.'un, on ne peut pas employer "y", mais il faut employer un pronom  tonique. Mais puisque vous dites c'est un vieux proverbe, c'est OK, car  dans la langue ancienne, c'est possible.

Merci beaucoup de votre attention


----------



## Comtois

Marie3933 said:


> Chaton.marchande, dans le premier exemple de Comtois non plus, il n'y a  pas d'« erreur ». C'est un vieux proverbe (XIIe ou XIIIe s.), la langue est  ancienne mais tout à fait correcte. Et l'énoncé a un sens. Je ne traiterais certainement pas ce distique de « vers de mirliton ».



Ce distique est attribué à François 1er (1ère moitié du XVIe siècle).
Il n'aurait pas pu être composé dans ces termes trois ou quatre siècles plus tôt : la langue était alors très différente de celle de la Renaissance.


Sont-ce des vers de mirliton ? Pour moi, oui, pour les raisons que j'ai dites. Pour vous, non : en la matière la marge d'appréciation est assez large, et plutôt subjective.


----------

